# Potentail White-Winged Dove-DFW texas



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys. I cant beleive im saying this but I have recently taken in a White-winged dove and might need someone in my area to adopt her. I have been taking great care of her and she is doing great. She is still a fledgling but is eating solid(dont have to force feed anymore) and drinking water. She is also a good flyer. I have been at my grandmas house and found her the day i arrived. Im going home tommorow and might not be able to keep her. My dad thinks it shouldnt be in a house and will make a mess. Kindof thinks of it as a pest. If possible i will do my best to keep it at least a couple of days until i can find someone to take her in. I will let you guys know. My email is [email protected]

Please keep us in your prayers so we dont have to do this. thanks,

Colin

I live in Ft. Worth Texas


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tell your dad if it's a pest, well then it a native pest and a Federally protected species.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/wildlife/rehabilitators/texas-rehabilitators.html

Maybe you can find someone from this link.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Try Rogers Wildlife: http://www.rogerswildlife.org/

Terry


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------

